# ThinkPad touchpad backwards + touchy?



## BigTree (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm back to using FreeBSD as my daily desktop machine for the first time since 2002!  Been on Arch Linux & OpenBSD since then.  Nice to be back.  FreeBSD 12.  Lenovo ThinkPad T440s.  Wow.

I've noticed that the trackpad seems backwards: it's the bottom (the part towards me) of the trackpad that's treated as the left/middle/right mouse button, and the top part of the trackpad is treated the same as the center.  Is that intentional?

But more importantly it seems very touchy: for years of using this laptop with OpenBSD & Linux, I've never had this happen, but in the past two days being on FreeBSD, the touchpad seems to be getting "bumped", like the slightest accidental touch makes it click/activate.  Any advice on where I'd change this, or since this is popular hardware, if anyone else can share their settings they used to set it to a sensible level?

All I did to install it was this:
pkg install xf86-input-synaptics
echo 'hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"' >> /boot/loader.conf
... nothing else.  Any advice appreciated for this new/old user.

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2019)

The only thing I don't like about Thinkpads and laptops in general is the trackpad/touchpad and I hate it with a passion. It is the cause of the vast majority of my typing errors and at any time a length of text from the sentence I'm typing randomly transposed to another location on the file. It is irritating at best...

I bought my X61 specifically because it doesn't have one, only the 3 button system and Trackpoint. I use a mouse most often with the others, which does not mean my sleeve won't brush against it, a slight breeze blows by or a ghostie or some sort trashes my text while typing.

I haven't reached the level of frustration to try it yet because I might need it someday but have a site bookmarked that tells you how to disable it along with a couple other options, if it's of any assistance.

https://ben-rowan.github.io/post/disable_lenovo_trackpad/


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks! The thing I like most about  trackpads / touchpads is if I can disable them 
I prefer Trackpoint, but scrolling has been missing, so thanks for that tip as well.


----------

